# Lost GoPro OhioPyle State Park



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm glad you put your # on it. Hoping for the best.

You could also put a "reward.txt" file in the root directory on your SD card.



reward.txt said:


> Reward if found:
> Name
> Street Address
> Cell #
> ...


I know, it doesn't help this time, but might help someone else...or your next GoPro.

Blood type and birth year could be useful to someone finding your body...or could be used as a security question to identify that it's positively yours.


----------



## gobigohome (Jul 18, 2007)

I know all of you were praying with all you might that I would find it.....haha. 

The good news is I did. The bad is that I am an idiot and it was in my wifes life jacket pocket. 

So thanks to all that read the post and whiling to keep there eye out. 

see you next season!!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

gobigohome said:


> I know all of you were praying with all you might that I would find it.....haha.
> 
> The good news is I did. The bad is that I am an idiot and it was in my wifes life jacket pocket.
> 
> ...


 
Phew!


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

That's one of those Murphy's Laws. You find something right after you tell people that it's lost.

Good for you to find it, and to own up to not having looked everywhere. (Been there myself, more than a few times).


----------

